# Soooo... What's the deal with Five Ten?



## almazing (Jul 26, 2017)

The official adidas and adidas outdoor websites have been completely out of stock of Five Ten MTB shoes for months now. Even third party retailers are out of stock. I've been looking to replace my worn Freerider Elements, but it almost seems like adidas is slowly and silently killing off the brand. 

Anyone know what's going on?


----------



## fly4130 (Apr 3, 2009)

The website has been very hard to navigate as well. Different shoes in different sections. It looks like they are doing an internal rebrand of their outdoor gear and it happened rather haphazardly. There is still the framework for mountain bike shoes on the old site, but zero content and the landing page has a "go over here" message. Plenty of 5.10 slippers to be had.


----------



## TooTallUK (Jul 5, 2005)

Or, there's just problems with the supply chain, like every other part of the cycling industry.
Adidasoutdoor is also going away with everything being on the main Adidas main page from next month.


----------



## ericridebike (Nov 23, 2016)

I know, it is frustrating. I did a chat on the Adidas.com website just now to inquire if they are still making Five Ten Freerider Pro’s. I was told that they didn’t know when, or if they would ever be back in stock. That would be a real shame if they quit making them. I really love my current Freeriders, but may have to consider Ride Concepts or I heard Specialized has a new shoe that is really good too.


----------



## almazing (Jul 26, 2017)

It would be a crying shame if adidas bought the Five Ten brand only to take their rubber technology and completely snuff them out of existence. 

I hope it's just supply chain issues, but adidas is one of the largest shoe manufacturers in the entire world. While supply chain issues affect everyone, supply chain issues affect huge conglomerates a lot less because they have capital and massive resources. I can tell you now that I had no problems picking up a pair of recently released adidas trainers not too long ago. Even my sneakerhead friends aren't really having issues picking up rare, newly released sneakers either.

It's just sad because there's no news about it. No press release. Nothing. Just Five Ten slowly disappearing.


----------



## PTCbiker (Sep 15, 2020)

I just got a pair of Five Ten Trailcross a few weeks ago and they could be my favorite shoes right now. They're great to ride in, they saved my feet a couple times, they look great and are very comfortable.

Really hope Adidas keeps making them.


----------



## dsciulli19 (Apr 14, 2014)

I have been looking to replace my OG Five Ten Impacts but I can't seem to find anything but the Trailcross LT anywhere, and even that is a crapshoot at best. Hopefully this gets sorted out sooner rather than later because I already glued my impacts back together with vulcanizing compound once!

Hoping to get my hands on the Trailcross LX when they finally do hit the shelves. 

-DS


----------



## almazing (Jul 26, 2017)

PTCbiker said:


> I just got a pair of Five Ten Trailcross a few weeks ago and they could be my favorite shoes right now. They're great to ride in, they saved my feet a couple times, they look great and are very comfortable.
> 
> Really hope Adidas keeps making them.


I love Trailcross too. I bought the High Top version a while back and it's one of my favorite shoes. I ended up buying the LT version 'just in case'. I was lucky to find a pair in my size and at a pretty great discount on REI.com.


----------



## mntnmn117 (Nov 14, 2018)

Does the Trailcross have the same stiffness and side impact protection as the impact? I'm looking for a winter five ten and can't find the High Top versions of the EPS or Impact Pro anymore.


----------



## Bicycle019 (Jan 23, 2004)

They are in transition right now. Adidas Outdoor and FiveTen were handled in the US by a third party - Agron. What we're seeing is the change as Adidas takes over distribution for those parts of the business. Agron was winding down their inventory position in 2020 as Adidas was starting to ramp up for 2021 when they assume control of sales and distribution of those parts of the business, fly in the ointment was berserk demand due to Covid hitting in the middle of what was already going to be a tight year inventory wise. From what I've heard inventory will be available again after the new year. You'll notice that FiveTen and Adidas Outdoor are now on the main Adidas website.

https://www.adidas.com/us/five-ten-kestrel-pro-boa-shoes/BC0635.html

Got this email the other day:

Over the last ten years, adidasoutdoor.com has been the
home of outdoor and Five Ten products.

On December 7, 2020 adidasoutdoor.com will transition to adidas.com.

This means you will be able to shop all of adidas outdoor,
Five Ten, and the full adidas brand offering from only one
place - our home of the brand, adidas.com. Don't miss checking out the adidas.com site.


----------



## slimat99 (May 21, 2008)

almazing said:


> It would be a crying shame if adidas bought the Five Ten brand only to take their rubber technology and completely snuff them out of existence.
> 
> I hope it's just supply chain issues, but adidas is one of the largest shoe manufacturers in the entire world. While supply chain issues affect everyone, supply chain issues affect huge conglomerates a lot less because they have capital and massive resources. I can tell you now that I had no problems picking up a pair of recently released adidas trainers not too long ago. Even my sneakerhead friends aren't really having issues picking up rare, newly released sneakers either.
> 
> It's just sad because there's no news about it. No press release. Nothing. Just Five Ten slowly disappearing.


Def not the case. They bought 5.10 because they dominated the flat pedal market with consistent growth. It's the American way. Anytime a small company dominates a market of any consequence, they get bought out. IF they just wanted the secrete sauce they would have marketed it like crazy in other markets too. The funny thing about other markets is 5.10 never had a lock on sticky rubber for approach and climbing shoes. It's kind of odd they had a lock on flats, but that's because the secret ingredient that works so well for flats isn't needed for approach/climbing. Hint, it's in the rebound, not durometer.


----------



## eshew (Jan 30, 2004)

Adidas had a huge sale a few weeks ago on the TrailCross LT, I bought a set for summer use. Doesn't seam as burly as the Freerider & Freerider ELC (My winter shoe) but should provide a lot more ventilation. Super stoked on the price as well, $65 on super sale.

Doubt Adidas will kill off 5.10 as they made a wide variety of sports shoes but I do think they will be lighter duty and less durable than the original stuff.

The Original 5.10 team made a new brand Unparallel shoes. If you're missing that 5.10 magic with Adidas offerings I'd look there first

https://www.unparallelsports.com/product-category/mountain-biking/

(From Vital MTB) If you've been following the MTB shoe market, you might have noticed a new name pop up recently. Unparallel Sports is a company that was founded in 2017 by Sang Lee, a close friend of Five Ten's founder and the person behind the production of Five Ten shoes up until the adidas acquisition. With that heritage in mind, we were of course excited to see what this new/old player could come up with, and we've been putting one of Unparallel's very first creations to the test to find out.


----------



## ericridebike (Nov 23, 2016)

This is in reply to me asking if they were continuing the Freerider Pro's...


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

eshew said:


> The Original 5.10 team made a new brand Unparallel shoes. If you're missing that 5.10 magic with Adidas offerings I'd look there first
> 
> https://www.unparallelsports.com/product-category/mountain-biking/
> 
> (From Vital MTB) If you've been following the MTB shoe market, you might have noticed a new name pop up recently. Unparallel Sports is a company that was founded in 2017 by Sang Lee, a close friend of Five Ten's founder and the person behind the production of Five Ten shoes up until the adidas acquisition. With that heritage in mind, we were of course excited to see what this new/old player could come up with, and we've been putting one of Unparallel's very first creations to the test to find out.


+1 for Unparallel Sports

I own the Dust Up and West Ridge. Definitely the closest feel to 5.10 rubber in wet or dry.

I've tried 2FO, Shimano, Pearl Izumi, Teva, RC

Adidas never had good stock of 5.10 ever since the sale, was very spotty. The same guy from Santa Cruz bikes must be in charge of the colorways for Adidas 5.10.....pure clown puke.


----------



## dsciulli19 (Apr 14, 2014)

TraxFactory said:


> +1 for Unparallel Sports
> 
> I own the Dust Up and West Ridge. Definitely the closest feel to 5.10 rubber in wet or dry.
> 
> ...


How do you like the Unparallel line? The Dust Up looks like just what the doctor ordered for me. However I do wish the sole was more dot-pattern like similar to the West Ridge

-DS


----------



## racefit (Aug 26, 2010)

TraxFactory said:


> The same guy from Santa Cruz bikes must be in charge of the colorways for Adidas 5.10.....pure clown puke.


Agreed!

The older colors and variations were much more interesting and well balanced.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## almazing (Jul 26, 2017)

You guys are right about the SC colors though. It's the literal color palette from my dog's puke.


----------



## smartyiak (Apr 29, 2009)

almazing said:


> You guys are right about the SC colors though. It's the literal color palette from my dog's puke.


Completely False. SC often sources their color palate from your dog's other end.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

dsciulli19 said:


> How do you like the Unparallel line? The Dust Up looks like just what the doctor ordered for me. However I do wish the sole was more dot-pattern like similar to the West Ridge
> 
> -DS


I really like the Dust Up and wear them in CA spring, fall conditions. The traction and feel was really good. It was not 5.10 rubber but still really good. Had a nice float to it as well.

I did have a delamination issue with the sole but UP offered to repair no charge.

I wear the West Ridge more mid winter and go back and forth to my Freerider EP's, whichever is the driest.


----------



## 2wheelrevolution (Nov 1, 2006)

Ride Concepts has a whole range of kicks and they're 20% off right now.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

almazing said:


> The official adidas and adidas outdoor websites have been completely out of stock of Five Ten MTB shoes for months now. Even third party retailers are out of stock. I've been looking to replace my worn Freerider Elements, but it almost seems like adidas is slowly and silently killing off the brand.
> 
> Anyone know what's going on?


Deleted by OP. Product sold and shipped.


----------



## dsciulli19 (Apr 14, 2014)

TraxFactory said:


> I really like the Dust Up and wear them in CA spring, fall conditions. The traction and feel was really good. It was not 5.10 rubber but still really good. Had a nice float to it as well.
> 
> I did have a delamination issue with the sole but UP offered to repair no charge.
> 
> I wear the West Ridge more mid winter and go back and forth to my Freerider EP's, whichever is the driest.


Thanks for the feedback!! -- how is the stiffness of the Dust Up? I am currently in a pair of OG Five Ten Impact lows (from 2013!!!). They were pretty stiff when they were new but after a few thousand miles I'm guessing they aren't quite as stiff as they once were.

I like a stiffer shoe for the longer days in the saddle and foot fatigue prevention so I'd like to get an idea what the Dust Ups are like.

-DS


----------



## fitek (Nov 25, 2014)

I got a second pair of freerider elc off ebay... the unparallel west ridge looks better. The ELC is great for western WA riding w that lace cover to keep out water.

Have you tried buying any MTB accessories lately? Im looking for a FF helmet and so far only found 2 in XL in all of Bellingham.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

dsciulli19 said:


> Thanks for the feedback!! -- how is the stiffness of the Dust Up? I am currently in a pair of OG Five Ten Impact lows (from 2013!!!). They were pretty stiff when they were new but after a few thousand miles I'm guessing they aren't quite as stiff as they once were.
> 
> I like a stiffer shoe for the longer days in the saddle and foot fatigue prevention so I'd like to get an idea what the Dust Ups are like.
> 
> -DS


Kinda similar to the 5.10, start out much stiffer then get slightly waffled out over time...


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

In September Five Ten released Trailcross XT flat pedal shoes. The comments on PinkBike are an interesting read (everything from quality to sizing and shipping pros and cons)

These look flexy and not as durable as the Freeriders
















https://www.pinkbike.com/news/five-ten-releases-trailcross-xt-flat-pedal-shoes.html

The trail cross shoes look nice but I'm soooo glad I purchased my Freerider Pros a couple years ago. I wear them for every ride and they are still solid. My husband has 3 pairs that he rotates ... hanging on to those baby's 

Then: Five Ten (Adidas) launched these ....for dh tennis? I don't know what Adidas was thinking.









https://www.pinkbike.com/news/five-...-pro-shoe-at-the-leogang-dh-world-champs.html

Early September I bought a pair of white Nike Impacts running shoes that I wear for my training runs. It didn't take long for them to turn beige


----------



## stiksandstones (Oct 7, 2004)

slimat99 said:


> Def not the case. They bought 5.10 because they dominated the flat pedal market with consistent growth. It's the American way. Anytime a small company dominates a market of any consequence, they get bought out. IF they just wanted the secrete sauce they would have marketed it like crazy in other markets too. The funny thing about other markets is 5.10 never had a lock on sticky rubber for approach and climbing shoes. It's kind of odd they had a lock on flats, but that's because the secret ingredient that works so well for flats isn't needed for approach/climbing. Hint, it's in the rebound, not durometer.


You are wrong. They bought it for Stealth rubber. "The flat pedal market" to Adidas, in terms of revenue is what would amount to an accounting error in a year at adidas-meaning, they know its a tiny market in the overall scheme of things. 5.10 when acquired was the market leader in flat pedal shoes, over 80% market share, and that barely topped $20m in sales.
They bought it to apply STEALTH to their entire outdoor line up of shoes, nothing more. There was a time when they were just going to let 5.10 brand go by the wayside, but, they have renewed their interest, brought it in house and are going to support the brand in full moving forward.


----------



## idividebyzero (Sep 25, 2014)

Ive been on Trailcross LT's for a year and rode my old Freeriders the other day because it was too cold for the airy Trailcross. I was really surprised by how much the grip sucks on the Freerider compared to the Trailcross. I thought the S1 rubber was better than the Phantom on the Trailcross but the thicker dots must make up for that because the Trailcross is WAY more grippy. Going back to the sloppy fit of the Freeriders also didnt give me a lot of confidence, the sole was flexy and uneven feeling which I didnt notice before but do now after getting use to the Trailcross.


----------



## jeremy3220 (Jul 5, 2017)

stiksandstones said:


> You are wrong. They bought it for Stealth rubber.


They likely bought it for the Stealth rubber branding not the actual rubber. A shoe company at most is going to make a compound. The actual raw rubber, fillers and chemicals will come from outside suppliers. You can use lab analysis to get a pretty good idea of what goes into a competitor's rubber compound. Most of the actual technological advancements take place by the materials manufactures (things like functionalized SBR). If a rubber compounder wanted to, they could make a very similar compound to Stealth rubber. Compounding technology is pretty well understood at this point.


----------

